

Ask HN : Write a Payment Gateway - mvantmur

Hello:
Having very less funds to give to payment gateway, I am planning to write my own payment gateway for a web application. Could you please help me to list some important steps involved in that? Thanks.
======
Travis
You're not going to be able to write your own payment gateway. That's the
short version.

The long version is that it'll be much more expensive to write your own, than
it is to use an existing one. I would guess it'd cost at least tens of
millions (if not HUNDREDS OF MILLIONS) to build that. What would you need? \-
the actual software (not an easy undertaking) \- fraud protection on said
software (takes years to develop, ask Paypal, or read their story in "Founders
at Work")

On top of that, you have to get the banking industry to allow you to tap into
their existing infrastructure. Unless you're a pretty well proven company,
this will be a non-starter.

Throw on top of that the cost of compliance (not basic PCI, either -- you'll
need top fo the line stuff going on).

Yeah, I'd say it'd cost you > $100 million AND take > 3-5 years to accomplish.

Use an existing payment gateway.

~~~
mvantmur
Thanks for the quick info. I will RTFM more on "Founders at Work".

